# Reflex Caribou



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I have my Reflex Caribou in the classifieds, as well as a new NAP Plungerest.

Thanks,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1631641

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1631649


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

are they xt 3500 limbs?


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

are they xt 3500 limbs?


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Mike, I'm not sure. They aren't listed like the Hoyt bows. The bow is 45+ inches long.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I really can't understand how no one has bought this yet...Glad I didn't sell mine. Wish I had the cash to buy this one..


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Had this been a lefty, it'd been sold a long time ago!


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

catkinson said:


> Had this been a lefty, it'd been sold a long time ago!


 You betcha! Outstanding finger bow!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

ttt!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

$350 shipped


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Any offers? 

Still for sale..


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

$325 shipped!


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

If The draw was a little longer


----------

